# Religions of the Temp



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm just curious- what is the most believed in religion on GBAtemp?
Feel free to discuss religion here.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2013)

This is going to end well.
I personally like to keep my personal opinion on religions to myself because I know most people will not agree with me on them.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 14, 2013)

Im a circular time theorist.
Also known as eternal return
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_return


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 15, 2013)

Here? ..  Silly , we're all Tempers!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 15, 2013)

My beliefs are probably closest to Buddhism but I don't follow any particular faith or religion.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe in the idea of individual beliefs - that is to say I don't believe in any particular religion, but believe in choice ideas from some and other ideals in my life.


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a proponent of Last Thursdayism.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 15, 2013)

Please close this. It only end in disaster.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 15, 2013)

I am Catholic of the Roman Rite. This thread won't end in disaster because people are too scared to be intolerant about religions...but then again this is the internet.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 15, 2013)

Peace, love, and understanding
Do unto others
and all that shit.




tatripp said:


> I am Catholic of the Roman Rite. This thread won't end in disaster because people are too scared to be intolerant about religions...but then again this is the internet.


there are plenty of atheists here who have nothing better to do with their sad, lonely lives...


----------



## Issac (Jan 15, 2013)

As a Swedish born, I am a member of the Swedish Christian church. I am baptized, most Swedes are. However I am a member just because I want to eventually marry in a church, and want to be buried in a graveyard. 
When it comes to my beliefs, I am... I think it's called Passive Agnostic. I don't believe in anything at the moment. I'm open for ideas, I think everyone should believe anything they want, and I won't correct them or discuss against them. The only time I discuss religion with people, is to learn more. 
However, if somehow some god provides me with something, a feeling, a revelation, anything... I would probably believe. But as of now? nope.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 15, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Im a circular time theorist.
> Also known as eternal return
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_return


I looked at the article and I kind of get the feeling that this is one of those times when wikipedia fails. I saw many examples of inaccuracies within the article (i.e. I saw a video documentary where Stephen Hawkings admitted with his own computer voice that his time reversal concept was a miscalculation.
I'm also pretty sure that the Newton did not believe that time was infinite, but instead had a starting point and continued infinitely.) Could you explain a little more about your circular time theory because I do not get it at all.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey look another religion thread. 
If I had to guess i'd say most of the religious people are follow some form of christianity since it seems most people here are from United States and Christianity is prevalent here. Nonetheless its would still be interesting to see for myself. 

Also I'm Atheist, I simply find religion to be an outdated way of thinking. I have a huge respect for Buddhism though.


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 15, 2013)

Shouldn't this be a poll?

I'm an existential nihilist. I'm a strong atheist when it comes to the Abrahamic god, but a weak agnostic atheist about a creator.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thread about religion?


----------



## bowser (Jan 15, 2013)

You're kidding right? Obviously the most popular religion is video games. It is divided into the major sects of Ninty, Sony, and Microsoft. And there are the minorities like Sega and Dingoo. And finally there are the outcasts that think their iDevices are gaming rigs.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 15, 2013)

Alexrose said:


> Shouldn't this be a poll?
> 
> I'm an existential nihilist. I'm a strong atheist when it comes to the Abrahamic god, but a weak agnostic atheist about a creator.


I was expecting a poll, too, but there would be too limited and there would be too few options available to even cover all the STANDARD belief systems that exist in the world, let along all of the other little nit-picky personal beliefs that different people have even WITHIN the same formalized religion.

For example, I'm Mormon and I personally feel that I believe (In an open minded way) what every Mormon SHOULD believe. However, I've seen so many weird ideas that other members of my church have that they just believe because they think everyone one else does and they just ASSUME it's the official, correct belief. (That's the way I see it, anyhow, but I'm not about to strike their belief down because I think it's wrong. At most I might just share and explain what I think and see if it sinks in ... or if they choose not to accept my concept of things, which is fine.)

Also, there are those who knowingly differ from their religion's "official" belief or have other little ideas that their specific religion doesn't really take sides on.

There's just too much grey area for a poll.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> there are plenty of atheists here who have nothing better to do with their sad, lonely lives...


Interesting how you attempted to start something by baiting atheists, kind of makes it look like you're the one who has nothing better to do.  You're saying that atheists are going to judge people in this thread based on their beliefs, but you've already prejudged atheists based on their beliefs.  The tone of your post seems purposely provocative like you're intentionally trying to start a flame war.  Just an observation...

I'm not an atheist, though I am agnostic.  I was born into a Roman Catholic family, christened a few months later and confirmed in my early teens.  Since then, I've developed a fairly sceptical point of view about everything, especially after reading the bible a few times.  Judging people based on their beliefs is very wrong in my book, because _nobody_ knows who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## pasc (Jan 15, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Im a circular time theorist.
> Also known as eternal return
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_return


 
Hmm... I might have to rethink the fact that I do NOT have a religion.... Thx.
This sounds like a certain bird that is also often associated with eternal return...like that... alot


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 15, 2013)

InB4 Jedi.

As for me, I have no time for religion. If I believe in anything it's in the potential of all humankind to perform great feats of heroism, our capacity to bring light to even the darkest of days. I simply try to get as close to that pure light as I can, although I'll always be held back due to basic and honest human nature. For example, right now I help to sell monitored security systems and alarms. I like the job because I know that the people who listen to my pitch may actually think about their security situation, which could possibly help to save their lives later down the line, even if they don't buy the product. I consider it a noble choice of profession. But I'm not such a pure soul as to say that I'm not also motivated by the prospect of a huge commission bonus. If I assist in the sale of 3 systems a week, I take home basically double money that week, which will enable me to fly out to New Zealand to be with the woman I love. So I'm no pure spirit. But I feel that by following a simple ethical code, the results of which I can observe and confirm, rather than a mainstream religion which asks me to take far too many things on faith alone, I can have the inspiration of a religion while not being tied down by rules and concepts that are badly outdated.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 15, 2013)

Zoroastrianism, because it's the one true religion and Zoroaster the one true profit


----------



## Alexrose (Jan 15, 2013)

Militant antitheists and people who complain about them should call them antitheists, not atheists. Atheism doesn't at all imply a dislike of religion or religious people.

I was raised Catholic, but became atheist as I got more interested in physics and now I'm soon graduating, but I have no problem with people being religious. My lab partner is a Christian, but he's an intelligent person who understands everything we've been taught, lives by the scientific method and agrees with quantum physics, the big bang, natural selection etc.

I do have a problem when people protest or otherwise halt the progress of science because of their own indoctrination and stubbornness. Stuff like Young Earth creationism, which has tonnes of well documented evidence against it, and can be factually said to be incorrect.

But even then, watch Krokodil Tears by VICE, it's free online, about the misuse of a heroin knock off called Krokodil that's plaguing parts of Russia. In some of those places, religion is the only thing people have other than drugs. I don't mind people believing something that I don't believe in, if it's keeping them stable, happy and alive. Who cares what other people believe?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2013)

Iron Maiden is my religion


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2013)

Previously Calvinist, atheist for going on 28 years. I still read the Bible weekly (KJV) and join in with my Christian brothers for charity work when it's secular in nature. I don't fully understand how adults can justify god-belief, so I talk to religious people about it a fair amount, as respectfully as I can (respect is very subjective in this area.) I'm active in keeping church and state separate, for the good of the religious and the non-religious alike.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2013)

After seeing this thread actually going pretty well, I am going to post my views.

I was actually raised by a non-practicing Roman Catholic family, who didn't really believe in forcing their views on people. In fact even as a child, I was not forced into anything I didn't want to be part of and even encouraged to explore and study regions to best understand them and possibly find my own. I have researched and read almost every religious book out there and even done countless interviews with people of those religions. For the most part I really saw the good in them as I saw the bad, but all and all started to see why some religions worked for some and not for all. Thus I did incorporate some parts of those religions into my philosophy, but overall I was basically an Atheist, with a bit of a twist. I did find one Philosophy that reflected me almost perfectly and that was LaVeyan Satanism.
Obviously I don't talk much about it because most people are scared away from the name and often misunderstand it.

But personally I find religion is a personal thing with a personal connection to everyone. I believe that all religions are as right as they are wrong, but the bigger picture isn't right or wrong, it's what works for you. I think that if believing in a God(s), spirits, ect. works for you and your not hurting anyone or forcing it on people, then more power to you. If you don't believe in anything and you are happy with your life and not forcing that on anyone, then more power to you as well. I personally think diversity is what makes everyone human and makes us all interesting and unique.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> there are plenty of atheists here who have nothing better to do with their sad, lonely lives...


I wouldn't limit it to only atheists causing the problem. Actually, a lot of the time it is people with certain beliefs who cause the trouble as they generally try to force it on other ot do whatever they can to prove that they HAVE to be right, and not just having a civil discussion about it. But I digress.


mthrnite said:


> Previously Calvinist, atheist for going on 28 years. I still read the Bible weekly (KJV) and join in with my Christian brothers for charity work when it's secular in nature. I don't fully understand how adults can justify god-belief, so I talk to religious people about it a fair amount, as respectfully as I can (respect is very subjective in this area.) I'm active in keeping church and state separate, for the good of the religious and the non-religious alike.


Interesting. I remember reading a post of yours somewhere where you said something along the lines of, "I may not be pro religion, but I am pro people." Truth be told, this gave me the impression that you were completely against religion. My whole view of you has just been changed, possibly for the better 
I also find it a little intruiging as I am a Calvinist.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm a Christian. not much else to say, aside from the fact that I don't buy into literal 7-day creationism, or dismiss evolution, or take the Bible word for word without exception, or anything like that. I think people who equate their political beliefs with their religious beliefs (like most religious right wingers where I live) are ridiculous, and arguably dangerous.

Sorry my answer was kind of boring.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Christian. I dont shove my views down other people throats and im pretty ashamed of the name "Christians" are giving themselves these days. Im rather docile when it comes to that stuff, but I believe we should ALL GET ALONG. 

Gay, race, whatever. Im called to love everyone.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 15, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I wouldn't limit it to only atheists causing the problem. Actually, a lot of the time it is people with certain beliefs who cause the trouble as they generally try to force it on other ot do whatever they can to prove that they HAVE to be right, and not just having a civil discussion about it. But I digress.


Good point. There are sucky people in just about EVERY religion or belief structure. The fighters and problem makers in threads like this always seems to be the ones who try to force their personal beliefs (and their stereotypes they have of other specific religions) onto other participants in the conversation.
People naturally then get defensive since religious beliefs are, by nature, so deeply felt and engrained ... and chaos ensues.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2013)

Castiel said:


> I wouldn't limit it to only atheists causing the problem. Actually, a lot of the time it is people with certain beliefs who cause the trouble as they generally try to force it on other ot do whatever they can to prove that they HAVE to be right, and not just having a civil discussion about it. But I digress.
> 
> Interesting. I remember reading a post of yours somewhere where you said something along the lines of, "I may not be pro religion, but I am pro people." Truth be told, this gave me the impression that you were completely against religion. My whole view of you has just been changed, possibly for the better
> I also find it a little intruiging as I am a Calvinist.


I wouldn't consider myself pro-religion at all. The people I work with (disaster work and equal rights issues mainly) do what they do because they are good people regardless of their religion. I have difficulty believing that religion in any sense makes one "good". It is my great hope that religion fades away, so bad people won't hide behind it, and good people won't be obscured by it. That's my assessment for now anyway, I strive to keep an open mind, and engage in civil discussion as often as I can.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pastafarianism, I believe in the the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 15, 2013)

I believe Catboy once had his own religion in the EoF. 
It sparked the holy EoF 2.0 movement,
I was a high priest.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2013)

Me religion?

There's only one "God" and that's Me ;D

Jokes aside.
I'm an Atheist.
But I let people be what they want to be.
Christian, Satanist, Muslim, Buddhist, Hindu or Rastafarian.
If their happy with their beliefs then they should.

The only thing I do have annoyances about are people that use religion as an excuse for violence or people that try to force religion upon others.
Other then that I'm perfectly fine with religious people.
Their people after all.


Edit:
To take an example, Castiel, a good friend of mine here on Temp is Christian.
He helped me when I was feeling down and said some things which where religious but very inspiring and good stuff to think about!

He also kept talking to me and treated me as a normal human being ;3 whilst most Christians wouldn't even dare to touch me with a 10 ft pole.


Another one, Catboy, who I see as a very good friend of mine.
He also treats me like a human being, and is extremely kind towards me ;3
Despite him being a Satanist, I don't see him as something completely different.
He also doesn't mind me being an Atheist.

Goes for show that you shouldn't judge people based upon religious views.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2013)

mthrnite said:


> I wouldn't consider myself pro-religion at all.


And just because your not pro-religion doesn't mean that you are completely against religion is what I was getting at. I initially took it that you were completely against religion, and I'm sorry for assuming that of you.
May I ask you a question? Why is it that you still read the Bible? Is it because you are searching for something, habit, because you enjoy the read, or something else?
(This convo can get moved to PM if need be).


----------



## Lacius (Jan 15, 2013)

I have no religious beliefs because I am unaware of any reason to accept any religious supernatural claim. I am an atheist.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 15, 2013)

Castiel said:


> And just because your not pro-religion doesn't mean that you are completely against religion is what I was getting at. I initially took it that you were completely against religion, and I'm sorry for assuming that of you.
> May I ask you a question? Why is it that you still read the Bible? Is it because you are searching for something, habit, because you enjoy the read, or something else?
> (This convo can get moved to PM if need be).


As for being against religion, that's for others to decide I guess, we could split hairs, but that would best be left to PM.

Bible reading, I do it for many reasons.. It's a good story book with many parables, and I use those stories when talking to Christians, as it's part of their culture and language. Also, since the reading of it is what helped me most in becoming an atheist, I encourage it's reading. It's kind of my passive way of helping people out of their religion without being disrespectful. Lastly, it helps to be familiar with it when so many use it to justify what seems to me to be very irrational beliefs. Some of those irrational beliefs are benign, but many are not, and I may be able to use their Bible as a way to dissuade them from harming others. It helps if you speak the language.

Feel free to PM me with further questions, I'm not on as often as I'd like, but I come around when I can.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 15, 2013)

2 things that dont go well in forums, politics...and religion lol but if anybody cares..im a christian and proud of it.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 15, 2013)

Christian,I believe in God. I'm however, surprised that it didn't get any arguments here.Well this site is probably has the most intelligent people on the internet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I believe Catboy once had his own religion in the EoF.
> It sparked the holy EoF 2.0 movement,
> I was a high priest.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/vulpes-worship-thread-and-you-can-rub-on-catboy-a-little-too.332174/
To keep this on topic, this is about religions of GBATemp.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm a Christian. not much else to say, aside from the fact that I don't buy into literal 7-day creationism, or dismiss evolution, or take the Bible word for word without exception, or anything like that. I think people who equate their political beliefs with their religious beliefs (like most religious right wingers where I live) are ridiculous, and arguably dangerous.
> 
> Sorry my answer was kind of boring.





BortzANATOR said:


> Christian. I dont shove my views down other people throats and im pretty ashamed of the name "Christians" are giving themselves these days. Im rather docile when it comes to that stuff, but I believe we should ALL GET ALONG.
> 
> Gay, race, whatever. Im called to love everyone.


 
I believe we are called Liberal/Moderate Christians.

I didn't understand the completely dismissal of a creator.

Everything would become subjective (do anything you want to) and may possibly make everything
ultimately pointless.

Are we made here by chance/accident?


----------



## Yumi (Jan 15, 2013)

A thread like this can live as long as no one here starts a stupid debate.
--

I have no idea what I am, but I know I'm not agnostic.
I lean towards Spiritualism and Buddhism, but I'm not hardcore into either. xD
Soo...I don't believe in a God/Goddess/Gods-like-figures/etc. 
But I do respect ones beliefs. As long as they are pure of heart and have good intentions. 
Amor y Paz


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jan 15, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm a Christian. not much else to say, aside from the fact that I don't buy into literal 7-day creationism, or dismiss evolution, or take the Bible word for word without exception, or anything like that. I think people who equate their political beliefs with their religious beliefs (like most religious right wingers where I live) are ridiculous, and arguably dangerous.
> 
> Sorry my answer was kind of boring.


 
I agree with you completely,but I think God counted the time and split the time into 7 days.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 15, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> I agree with you completely,but I think God counted the time and split the time into 7 days.


The Hebrew word it was translated from can actually mean either "day" or just "time period" 

Anyway, other than just naming a religion, I haven't actually made any specific declaration on this thread. A full declaration, of course, would take a full book (or more) to write but I made a more non-denominational statement here :
http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-religion-belief-am-i.335331/#post-4409797
that I don't feel like writing up again so I'll just link it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok ok ok remember we are on thin ice here, any spark of debate and this thread is the Western United States in dry August heat.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Christian,I believe in God. I'm however, surprised that it didn't get any arguments here.Well this site is probably has the most intelligent people on the internet.


Nope. Not at all. We don't have "arguments" like this because it's generally not allowed. If it gets out of hand, the thread is locked. Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, I come from a family of Christians and went to a Catholic school since preschool, however if I had to give a name for what I believe, it'd be Physiomonistic Pantheism, or the belief that the universe is a nonsentient, infinite, chaotic yet structured...thing, and that what people consider "God" is existence itself, and the soul is a persons unique individuality. I think I have some kind of info .txt around here somewhere that explains it a bit better than I can, if anyone is interested.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 16, 2013)

In between Agnostic and Athiest but leaning more towards Athiest.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 16, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> 2 things that dont go well in forums, politics...and religion lol but if anybody cares..im a christian and proud of it.


 
I can think of two more, Sony & Nintendo.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 16, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> Well this site is probably has the most intelligent people on the internet.


You're right. This site does have the most intelligent people on the internet. Everyone tolerates everyone's opinion, respects each other, and never gets into debates over silly preferences.


Spoiler



ehehe...ahaha...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 16, 2013)

eyes said:


> I can think of two more, Guild & soulx.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 16, 2013)

eyes said:


> dj4uk6cjm said:
> 
> 
> > 2 things that dont go well in forums, politics...and religion lol but if anybody cares..im a christian and proud of it.
> ...


That could fall into either category. LOL


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2013)

Valwin said:


> _*snip*_


Any more comments like that will result in suspension.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 16, 2013)

And THAT is why people are reluctant to do flame wars on the Temp.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a christian...
...
...
That's it. XD


----------



## Sterling (Jan 16, 2013)

Deist. After being raised Baptist or some other form of the Christian faith, I eventually began to open my eyes and ears to more than just what I was raised from birth to accept unconditionally. Fellow temper Trolley Dave was the one that first encouraged me to think and explore. While he isn't too respectful of religion (considering it folly and worthless as an antitheist), I have to say that he is a very kind person and fun to talk to. Since I could not continue to identify with any of the Abrahamic religions (Judahism, Christianity, Islam, etc) and I did not outright reject the idea of a higher power, I eventually decided on Deism. It is something that many of our founding fathers agreed upon.

While I can respect the religious and their views, I cannot accept when people push things down my throat. Obnoxious Facebook posts and other incredibly invasive messages are among my biggest pet peeves and has ruined more than one friendship. :/ Stay classy GBAtemp.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> And THAT is why people are reluctant to do flame wars on the Temp.


Of this particular nature, anyway.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Of this particular nature, anyway.


That's why I chose the word "reluctant". They still happen but they get shut down ... eventually ... usually ...

There have been religious threads that got out of hand here, too, though. The problem seemed to be when title and OP is already leaning too far one way or another and is like bait for flamers. This one's gotten 3 pages already and only one poster shut down. Doing good so far.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 16, 2013)

To be honest I'm not entirely sure what my religious classification would be though I am not really looking for a label either. If I could try to generalize it though I suppose it would be a mix of Daoism/spiritualism/ with a sprinkle of deism as for whatever reason I can't shake the feeling of a omnipotent presence, even if it is the collective energy and spirits of all that exists that isn't sentient but is still "alive" and life giving/sharing all the same.

I'd be more specific but I myself am always questioning and looking for refinement in what I believe in but am always open to discussion.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> That's why I chose the word "reluctant". They still happen but they get shut down ... eventually ... usually ...
> 
> There have been religious threads that got out of hand here, too, though. The problem seemed to be when title and OP is already leaning too far one way or another and is like bait for flamers. This one's gotten 3 pages already and only one poster shut down. Doing good so far.


the flames start at pages 5 onwards.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> That's why I chose the word "reluctant". They still happen but they get shut down ... eventually ... usually ...
> 
> There have been religious threads that got out of hand here, too, though. The problem seemed to be when title and OP is already leaning too far one way or another and is like bait for flamers. This one's gotten 3 pages already and only one poster shut down. Doing good so far.


 
You know, the Last religion thread I opened did quite well too. No disrespect in it whatsoever. I can't say I am pro-religion, but I like seeing people talk respectfully of it. Belief in something that is not a proven fact, yet incorporating it to your lifestyle is an odd and interesting... Almost beautiful thing.

Also, go densetsu, kicking ass.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 16, 2013)

@Sticklyboy, yeah, I liked your thread, too. The one that comes to mind that got a little out of hand had a title something like "what is the purpose of religion". They got a little feisty on that one.





Narayan said:


> the flames start at pages 5 onwards.


I can only hope for the best 

*EDIT :* Oh, and the "why live when you can die?" thread was KINDA religious.


----------



## Sop (Jan 16, 2013)

I is Buddhist because I like to follow religions but can't be bothered getting into arguments about creationism, god, evolution etc. And Buddhism has never been forced on anyone, unlike many other religions.


----------



## Transdude1996 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a Christian, enough said.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I didn't understand the completely dismissal of a creator.
> 
> Everything would become subjective (do anything you want to) and may possibly make everything
> ultimately pointless.
> ...


 
Everything _is_ pointless. Haven't you read your Camus?

Seriously though, I get this question a lot, and I get where you're coming from. Still, I'd say that the lack of any preordained meaning makes life all the more meaningful. The universe may be cold, vast, and, sure, meaningless, but that doesn't mean life is nothing but despair and hopelessness. Rather, it's up to each of us to find our own meaning, our own point; the world is our oyster, and the universe is our canvas.

That's just my personal take on the matter, though.

EDIT: Oh, and before I forget: Chance/Accident

Now, I know a lot of people say that the odds necessary to foster life are astronomically low; they'll argue that it doesn't make sense that the conditions for life on Earth could just "happen" or come about naturally.

The thing is, though, "low odds" doesn't mean impossible. It just means it's rare. When you have billions upon billions of planets in the galaxy, statistically speaking, at least a few are bound to get it right. We just happen to live in one of the million "successes".


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Raised catholic (baptism, communion, confirmed), then evangelical for 1-2 years and now an atheist.
Reading the bible, researching comparative religion, history and science is what basically turned me into an atheist.
You simply realize and just come to a reasonable conclusion, that's all.


----------



## Engert (Jan 16, 2013)

kupo3000 said:


> Raised catholic (baptism, communion, confirmed), then evangelical for 1-2 years and now an atheist.
> Reading the bible, researching comparative religion, history and science is what basically turned me into an atheist.
> You simply realize and just come to a reasonable conclusion, that's all.



Im like this guy but i wasnt raised catholic. My parents were atheists. So being curious i went in the church when i was about 10 and that made me more atheist by 13.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jan 16, 2013)

Buddhist.

It annoys me when atheists on the internet go on their anti-religion rants because almost everything doesn't apply to Buddhism at all.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 16, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> After seeing this thread actually going pretty well, I am going to post my views.
> 
> I was actually raised by a non-practicing Roman Catholic family, who didn't really believe in forcing their views on people. In fact even as a child, I was not forced into anything I didn't want to be part of and even encouraged to explore and study regions to best understand them and possibly find my own. I have researched and read almost every religious book out there and even done countless interviews with people of those religions. For the most part I really saw the good in them as I saw the bad, but all and all started to see why some religions worked for some and not for all. Thus I did incorporate some parts of those religions into my philosophy, but overall I was basically an Atheist, with a bit of a twist. I did find one Philosophy that reflected me almost perfectly and that was LaVeyan Satanism.
> Obviously I don't talk much about it because most people are scared away from the name and often misunderstand it.
> ...


 
I don't want to be that guy but why Satanism? By nature, Satanism is intolerant and obviously an offensive parody. It is named after the tempter and the most evil being of creation. In the article you posted, it mentions that it is somewhat founded based on principles of Ayn Rand. Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when she questions them especially when she starts talking about the goodwill of mankind. The article also mentions Friedrich Nietzsche who was driven mad by his ridiculously prideful philosophy. Never before had such a frail and fragile man believed he had so much power.

Edit: I just want to say that I do have a lot of respect for Catboy's intelligence and I often look to him as an authority on any thread where he comments about games and computer things which are way past my knowledge.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 16, 2013)

It starts 

I recommend taking a deep, calming breath before deciding to answer that post.
(I'm not sure if it was meant that way, but I can see someone getting defensive at this point.)


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 16, 2013)

let's hope that shirt didn't hit the fan. in the meantime...





​


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 16, 2013)

Roman Catholic here, although I'm not sure why this matters. We're all gamers here and that should be enough to bring us together, not our religions.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm an atheist but I'm rooting for God


----------



## ars25 (Jan 16, 2013)

i am a catholic (baptism,confirmed) i really don't care about religion. parents don't really force me or my brother to go unless it a really big thing. all though i am catholic i don't believe in god as the creator of everything or believe his existence. i do believe there is something out there though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 16, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm an atheist but I'm rooting for God


??


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I don't want to be that guy but why Satanism?


That is a legit question. I'll give Catboy a chance to explain his reasons (if he so wishes), but we are not here to poke holes in other peoples' respective beliefs. If you do not agree with him, do not shoot his reasons down in an attempt to make him see things your way.

The same question could be turned around to say "why Christianity?" or "why Islam?" or "why any religion at all?" In any case, following such questions with a list of discrepancies and negatives is a surefire way to invite unwelcome conversation. Even if the person you're directly asking is able to hold a calm conversation, _*someone*_ is going to get defensive and irrational.

I just want to say that I had no idea Catboy delved in Satanism until now. All this time I have considered him a friend and an equal, and his religious beliefs do not change how I think about him.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm an atheist but I'm rooting for God


Wait if you're an atheist, shouldn't you be on the other side of that spectrum considering that if you're wrong and the God in the Abrahamic religions exists, you're doomed to an eternity in hell.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 16, 2013)

I am a Muslim, who follows Islam. 
I just want to say that people who hate our religion, are people who I don't care about. Instead of replying to them with hateful comments, and etc, it would ruin our religions name. I'm a peace-making Islamic guy, and I respect everyone, who has a different belief. 
And one thing I don't understand is why do people call every Muslim a terrorist? It's really weird to me. People are forgetting that people did it, not the whole group of Muslims. And those who terrorize aren't even called Muslim.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 16, 2013)

ars25 said:


> i am a catholic (baptism,confirmed) i really don't care about religion. parents don't really force me or my brother to go unless it a really big thing. all though i am catholic i don't believe in god as the creator of everything or believe his existence. i do believe there is something out there though.


Wait, what?

Before my head explodes with trying to figure out how someone can call themselves a Catholic and not believe in God, I'll just toss out what I am and leave the thread in peace.


I generally fall into the category of Humanist with a side order of Discordianism.. I find all religions fascinating and like several aspects of many, but ultimately believe that religion is a nice hobby if you have the time and inclination, and I have neither.

Discussions of the afterlife always amuse me, for much the same reason. I believe it is pointless to worry about what comes next when dealing with the here and now is...well, here and now.

Fare thee well.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> It starts
> 
> I recommend taking a deep, calming breath before deciding to answer that post.
> (I'm not sure if it was meant that way, but I can see someone getting defensive at this point.)


That said, before you guys get into a debate, let's try and keep our cool (yes, I realize where I am posting this) and discuss our opinions like civilized people. No flaming, trolling, etc. please.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm atheist, pretty firm in my nonbelief but not really against others believing anymore.
But depending on who you ask I'm discordian.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 16, 2013)

Platonist. I don't believe in a God, per se. Instead I believe in the universal Good, which can be thought of as the organizing principle and motivating force of the universe.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I don't want to be that guy but why Satanism? By nature, Satanism is intolerant and obviously an offensive parody. It is named after the tempter and the most evil being of creation. In the article you posted, it mentions that it is somewhat founded based on principles of Ayn Rand. Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when she questions them especially when she starts talking about the goodwill of mankind. The article also mentions Friedrich Nietzsche who was driven mad by his ridiculously prideful philosophy. Never before had such a frail and fragile man believed he had so much power.
> 
> Edit: I just want to say that I do have a lot of respect for Catboy's intelligence and I often look to him as an authority on any thread where he comments about games and computer things which are way past my knowledge.


 
I have a greater reason, but I don't really feel conformable explaining it in detail. As I said before, religion is a personal choice, with personal ties to a person. My reason to choosing it, is the same as any other person's reason to choose their religion.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 16, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> That is a legit question. I'll give Catboy a chance to explain his reasons (if he so wishes), but we are not here to poke holes in other peoples' respective beliefs. If you do not agree with him, do not shoot his reasons down in an attempt to make him see things your way.
> 
> The same question could be turned around to say "why Christianity?" or "why Islam?" or "why any religion at all?" In any case, following such questions with a list of discrepancies and negatives is a surefire way to invite unwelcome conversation. Even if the person you're directly asking is able to hold a calm conversation, _*someone*_ is going to get defensive and irrational.
> 
> I just want to say that I had no idea Catboy delved in Satanism until now. All this time I have considered him a friend and an equal, and his religious beliefs do not change how I think about him.


Got it. I understand that the point of this thread is not really to start a hectic religious argument so I will not do it.


----------



## Devin (Jan 16, 2013)

Let me just start off with what I think, and then post the picture.

I tend to have a mix of things I believe in. I believe there is a god, but I also believe some of the things in Solipism. I must go to bed now to get ready for school, but I'll update this post with a more in-depth perception later.



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 16, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I don't want to be that guy but why Satanism? By nature, Satanism is intolerant and obviously an offensive parody. It is named after the tempter and the most evil being of creation. In the article you posted, it mentions that it is somewhat founded based on principles of Ayn Rand. Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when she questions them especially when she starts talking about the goodwill of mankind. The article also mentions Friedrich Nietzsche who was driven mad by his ridiculously prideful philosophy. Never before had such a frail and fragile man believed he had so much power.
> 
> Edit: I just want to say that I do have a lot of respect for Catboy's intelligence and I often look to him as an authority on any thread where he comments about games and computer things which are way past my knowledge.


 
Before going on to what I have to say (if felt that this is out of line, then just remove this part only, not the block about my beliefs after it), I kinda want to casually throw out the idea that you can't say something like "_ Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when[...]_" without applying that to most, if not all religious texts and the beliefs that some of them are formed on and around, if you're looking at them from an outsiders point of view like I do.

ANYWAY, that said.

Now that I am back home on my desktop (where it is much easier to type at length) a few things about my upbringing and past/current beliefs since we seem to be going that way.  I was raised (and I use the term loosely as I don't live in a religious household) Roman Catholic, baptized and confirmed; not living in a religious household, I was never devoted to the religion, seldom went to church, don't read the bible, don't really pray, etc.  I did once ride my bike to my church though (roughly a 45 minute ride, mostly up hill, which sucked on a crap bike) to pray when I was going through some major rough spot with my at-the-time girlfriend, because, you know, teenage angst and thinking that was the end of my world if we broke up (turned out to be one of the best things to happen to me).

I'm open minded to religion but I do have what I believe, which is in a god as some higher power, not a specific deity; no belief nor disbelief in heaven, hell, purgatory, afterlife, etc, I could be swayed either way on that and from time to time do waver exactly where my belief sits on that, but usually that we all just go to the same place when we die, wherever that may be (maybe a hell reserved for the absolute worst of the worst); that a god, if it exists, does not need to be appeased by prayer and devotion, that if we're all created in its image than we're all going to be loved one and the same by it.

But my biggest thing is respect.  For yourself, others, and their beliefs.
I don't care if you're a guy or a girl.
Christian, Muslim, Jewish, Atheist.
Black, white, Asian, Hispanic.
Gay, straight, bi.
Rich, poor, homeless.
I don't care what you are.  If you're going to represent something in one way or another, simply by being alive and having a personality, respect yourself.  Be proud to show it, and be proud that other people show theirs. But don't try to out do them and don't let them out do you, just be open minded about it all and try to just get along.  That's what's important to me.  I don't give a fuck what anyone is or isn't, I just want everyone to show a little respect.  It goes a long way.

------------

Also, as I mentioned my religion topic from a little while ago, me and Catboy had talked for a little bit back and forth, he explained to me a bit his reasoning for his beliefs and gave me a small bit of literature on it.  It's not Satanism as most people expect it, just because it has the word "Satan" in it.  It's, from what I interpreted of it, a very realist belief.  I like it.  There's also a lot of things that I personally can take from it and find that they apply to me perfectly as well, but I don't think I am ready to, nor do I know if I even want to, apply a definitive label to my beliefs, which is why I said what I did earlier - I believe in the idea of individual beliefs. And that's it, as far as I am concerned.

Unless someone tries shoving it in my face, what they believe has absolutely zero gravity on how I personally live my day to day life, which is how I feel it ought to be.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait..... I thought we all pledged our souls to p1ngpong upon joining the temp


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2013)

let this guy explain what Satanism is all about


----------



## Prophet (Jan 16, 2013)

LaVey's Satanism strikes me as hedonism mixed with shock value. I will admit the underlying philosophy is no less sound than that of many religions. However, it can't be denied that Satanism has a counter-culture element to it. If the "Satan" of LaVeyan Satanism is purely symbolic, as LaVeyan Satanist believe, then there is no reason to use the word "Satan" at all. By evoking that name, LaVey served no practical purpose for the religion he was building. The religion could be fundamentally the same if it were called anything else. Ultimately by employing the name Satan with it’s obvious connotations to the abrahamic faiths, LaVey's religion ends up looking like little more than a veiled attack on the traditional churches. That's not to say that there is anything wrong with openly opposing the norms of other religions, but it makes for a weak basis for the formation of a new religion.

Just my 2 cent, no disrespect intended of course.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 16, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Before going on to what I have to say (if felt that this is out of line, then just remove this part only, not the block about my beliefs after it), I kinda want to casually throw out the idea that you can't say something like "_ Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when[...]_" without applying that to most, if not all religious texts and the beliefs that some of them are formed on and around, if you're looking at them from an outsiders point of view like I do.


 
First off I take no offence in what you just said and I do not think it is out of line at all and I hope that no one else does.
Anyways of course you should be able to say that people are absolutely nuts. Ayn Rand is a philosopher and certainly not religious. I will give you an example of why she is off her rocker. In her piece of writing, she is arguing for a Kantian and yet still Aristoleian type of ethics. She particularly argues that people should act only towards their own self interests and it is morally wrong and stupid to act otherwise. After arguing this for a long time in many different ways, she presents a counterargument addressing the issue if someone is drowning right next to you and you have the means to save the person. She says that you should save them for the good of man which completely contradicts her whole argument. Also any egoist philosopher who preaches their philosophy is surely being altruistic which is certainly against their philosophy.

Anyways, here is a funny video clip from Monty Python. It's okay for me to joke about it because I'm Catholic.
[/quote]


----------



## beatsell (Jan 16, 2013)

Why, Pastafarian, of course.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 16, 2013)

Alcoholic.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 17, 2013)

How about *Phenomonology*. LOL (Were it not for my dad, I wouldn't have even known that this movie existed.)
watch in order :


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

>Religion thread on GBAtemp


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Wait..... I thought we all pledged our souls to p1ngpong upon joining the temp


I would not have joined. 
Besides, i guess i was here before he was anyways...


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 18, 2013)

NickCagism




#onetruegod


----------



## Another World (Jan 18, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> I'm just curious- what is the most believed in religion on GBAtemp?



My religion is hip-hop. It has kept my mind spiritual throughout all the bullshit during my travels through this life. With that, I am agnostic. I have belief in my spirituality but I do not need an organized religion to dictate how I should believe it.

-another world


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 18, 2013)

Im a raised christian but i dont believe what my family do though im a huge fan/believer of Buddhism/new aged/occult from what i research on Buddhism i find that i believe more of it then Christianity plus i do alot of occult research and new age research but i respect my family views on religion and other views on religions as well


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well...

My mother's Adventist and my father's a Roman Catholic... My sister's baptized as an Adventist, but I am not currently baptized to any religion...

This therefore, makes me... terribly, terribly confused.


----------



## Arras (Jan 18, 2013)

Um... Kopimism?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2013)

there was a time when Narin was considered a deity so i think that would count. The guy who posted fixes for games with cheats. Now that's Godly.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 18, 2013)

Gospel in the Temp ~ 
















Lol


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well this is touchy. To be straight-forward, Christain is such an overused term to call one self 'I am the believer in Jesus Christ'. That's why the word 'Christainity' is used very loosely to where as the concrete evidence to the word is never fully expressed. So I am, yes, Christain. However, IMHO, that term is never carried out as it supposed to be. Calling yourself that religion and not expressing the meaning is hypocritical. There my two-cents.


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 19, 2013)

not very religious, but having checked all religions, i can indentify myself the best with satanism, love how they work, very earthly and simple rules, with respect to others, if they deserve it.

this is how i work in real life too, so it fits 

and before someone starts about my name, i know i know, i was young, and rebelling, it just stuck to me xd


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm an atheist but if out of nowhere my spoon starts talking with me I won't deny it, I believe in Jesus not the mystical-miracle-maker-born-out-of-a-virgin but as a good natured person that tried to spread love and peace.
I really don't have any problems with religion or religious people, even used to accompany my girlfriend when she went to church on sundays, just don't try to shove it down my throat.

My prejudice is mostly with the Bible because it isn't a "Book" but a compilation of books and the books that are part of this compilation where picked and chosen selectively to be convenient to whoever was in charge of the church. So even if everything that is written on it is true it would still be missing many pieces and/or can be biased toward a certain understading or set of rules that might not be true.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 21, 2013)

ReBirFh said:


> My prejudice is mostly with the Bible because it isn't a "Book" but a compilation of books and the books that are part of this compilation where picked and chosen selectively to be convenient to whoever was in charge of the church. So even if everything that is written on it is true it would still be missing many pieces and/or can be biased toward a certain understading or set of rules that might not be true.


I have to agree with you a bit here. Even myself being one who does profess to believe in scriptural writings, I _do_ feel I have to keep this in mind when reading and studying them.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 22, 2013)

(Before I post this, I would like to let it be known that although certain parts of this post can seem derogatory, sarcastic, and generally insulting, the entire thing is meant with a neutral tone, not poking at anyone in particular, but more at certain modes of disastrous thinking. I'm really, really not trying to insult anyone. Promise.)

I, too, would consider myself a LaVeyan Satanist, particularly as I find myself at odds with the various theistic churches and their use of their influence to spread messages of servitude and ignorance. If you mislead people about proper modes of analysis, you cross me.

Keep in mind, Satanism does not actually worship or even recognize a literal being called "satan". We are realists and pragmatists, rationalists and scientists, and most of all, connoisseurs.

To those who would say, "I'm not religious, I'm spiritual", I would suggest that what you mean to say is, "I'm not religious, I'm profound.". Regardless of whether or not this is actually true (not a snide insult, btw), you AIM to be profound, so there's no reason not to call it what it is.

Plus, you can totally be profound without having anything to do with religion. Take up poetry, express yourself with literary syllogism, paint your feelings with either a paintbrush or words, do what makes you feel connected with your higher creative forces. Just don't let yourself get sucked into an unscientific and irrational worldview simply because you value your profundity more than your intellect, or have been told by the people around you that that's just the way things are.

Here are a couple of websites I would recommend, if you haven't fled back to your holy book already.

www.lesswrong.com

www.rationalwiki.org

www.churchofsatan.com (For those who want to understand more about where I'm coming from and what Satanism really entails. Think atheism, but with ritual, antitheism, and a bit of parody.)

Edit: (Decided to post a lot more information after thinking about this for a while.)




Sop said:


> I is Buddhist because I like to follow religions but can't be bothered getting into arguments about creationism, god, evolution etc. And Buddhism has never been forced on anyone, unlike many other religions.


 
Hmmmmmmmm, no.



Shinigami357 said:


> Well...
> 
> My mother's Adventist and my father's a Roman Catholic... My sister's baptized as an Adventist, but I am not currently baptized to any religion...
> 
> This therefore, makes me... terribly, terribly confused.


 
An excellent point you have there, Shinigami. The truth is, there's a LOT of confusion when it comes to religion. In particular, the confusion between belief and philosophy. You could say this is sort of what religion is, in fact; a merging of belief and philosophy. (As in, the world is like this, so you should behave like that.) This creates something of a problem. You see, people identify very closely with the philosophy they have chosen to follow. It's a person's "path". Thus, insulting their "religion" insults who they are. This is why followers of religion often have a hard time accepting scientific facts and reason; it insults the sum total of their worldview.

Let's take an old favorite, Christianity, for example.

You have Christianity the belief and Christianity the philosophy. Generally speaking, when someone says, "Christianity", both of these things are meant at the same time. The philosophy of Christianity is one of neoplatonism, most heavily influenced by the beliefs of St. Augustine. This includes the concept of original sin, divine grace, and most importantly, salvation. Allow me to sum up Neoplatonism like this; God is good, you have sinned, and you need to be sorry. Very, very sorry. You need to apologize like you need air, water, food, and shelter.

Then, you have Christianity the belief, which is that God created the world in seven days, the earth has only existed between 5,700 and 10,000 years, Jesus Christ was the literal incarnation of a creator deity, etc and so on. This is the sort of thing that people have been distancing themselves from as of late.

The interesting thing about religion is that is actually weaves its narratives around its philosophies. Christianity, for example, creates a story about an omnipotent father-figure god who, to use a little memespeak here, is disappoint. He will punish you for your sins with the ultimate consequence (eternal damnation) UNLESS you believe that this one avatar of his (HIS ONLY SON, FOR GOD'S SAKE! HIS ONLY SOOOOOOONNNNNNN!) _died an excruciatingly painful death_ so you could be in paradise forever, you feel really bad about the whole thing, and are constantly asking forgiveness for just about everything you do. (Keep in mind, the "seven deadly sins" are designed to be practically unavoidable, unless you're some sort of crazy almost non-human eunuch.)

As one of my Christian friends put it, "Everyone needs a redeemer.".



ReBirFh said:


> My prejudice is mostly with the Bible because it isn't a "Book" but a compilation of books and the books that are part of this compilation where picked and chosen selectively to be convenient to whoever was in charge of the church. So even if everything that is written on it is true it would still be missing many pieces and/or can be biased toward a certain understading or set of rules that might not be true.


 


Maxternal said:


> I have to agree with you a bit here. Even myself being one who does profess to believe in scriptural writings, I _do_ feel I have to keep this in mind when reading and studying them.


 
An interesting thing to note is that The Council of Nicaea, which you are alluding to here, put those books together in that order while excluding others specifically to tailor an official religion for the Roman populace; thus, it weaved its narrative around its philosophy.

So why am I talking about all of this? Well, I believe that before someone buys into something, they should be as informed about it as they can. When you buy into a religion, you're adopting a worldview that includes a belief about the world around you that supports a given philosophy. Granted, there are variables that only do one or the other, such as speculative religion (in which one follows the philosophy, but not the supporting belief [such as "moderate" Christians]) or heretical religion (in which one believes the supporting worldview of the religion, but chooses to go the complete opposite direction in the philosophy, such as non-atheistic Satanism in which one worships the "villain" in Christianity whom he believes to literally exist just as Christianity says he does), but the mainstream ones are 2-for-1 deals.

Let's say you wanted just the philosophy of Christianity, though. You have to ask yourself, "Do I see the world the same way St. Augustine did? Do I want to feel sorry and guilty about doing anything that Christianity sees as a sin?". If the answer is no, you're likely better off trying to find a philosophy that better suits you. Maybe it's Satanism, maybe it's Buddhism, maybe it doesn't have a label at all.

Do you, friends. Do. You.



tatripp said:


> I don't want to be that guy but why Satanism? By nature, Satanism is intolerant and obviously an offensive parody. It is named after the tempter and the most evil being of creation. In the article you posted, it mentions that it is somewhat founded based on principles of Ayn Rand. Have you ever read any of her philosophy? She is absolutely nuts. Not only does she contradict herself multiple times, but she also quotes characters from her stories as if they were authorities on the matter. Try reading the first chapter of The Virtue of Selfishness called "Objectivist Ethics" and you will see her philosophy crumble. It starts to make points, but fails when she questions them especially when she starts talking about the goodwill of mankind. The article also mentions Friedrich Nietzsche who was driven mad by his ridiculously prideful philosophy. Never before had such a frail and fragile man believed he had so much power.
> 
> Edit: I just want to say that I do have a lot of respect for Catboy's intelligence and I often look to him as an authority on any thread where he comments about games and computer things which are way past my knowledge.


 
First, Tatripp, let me grant you an ENORMOUS amount of credit for actually reading the article and not running away in fear. Seriously, huge credit.

Let me also show you the way to a certain article that will help you understand the key differences between Satanism and Objectivism.

I will also add to what Nemo has written there by saying that another difference is that Objectivism tends to be a bit more libertarian, while Satanism is more meritocratic. Hence I can have wildly liberal ideas (such as the one in my signature) and still absolutely be a Satanist. More on that some other time, perhaps.



Prophet said:


> LaVey's Satanism strikes me as hedonism mixed with shock value. I will admit the underlying philosophy is no less sound than that of many religions. However, it can't be denied that Satanism has a counter-culture element to it. If the "Satan" of LaVeyan Satanism is purely symbolic, as LaVeyan Satanist believe, then there is no reason to use the word "Satan" at all. By evoking that name, LaVey served no practical purpose for the religion he was building. The religion could be fundamentally the same if it were called anything else. Ultimately by employing the name Satan with it’s obvious connotations to the abrahamic faiths, LaVey's religion ends up looking like little more than a veiled attack on the traditional churches. That's not to say that there is anything wrong with openly opposing the norms of other religions, but it makes for a weak basis for the formation of a new religion.
> 
> Just my 2 cent, no disrespect intended of course.


 
Tons of credit to you, too, Prophet, for reading first, thinking second, and posting last. (Seriously, this thread could not be going any better.)

Some of what you say is true. It is very much hedonism with shock value, and it does indeed have a counter-culture element to it.

While I can't find the article at just this very moment, there was a very detailed piece I had read a while back that explains that the use of "Satan" is very deliberate. It means "adversary" in Hebrew, and we would consider ourselves the adversary of much of theistic madness.

As for it being the basis of a religion, keep in mind it's not the sort of thing where we're trying to convert everyone; many other religions get their idea of success from the amount of people they have. Satanism counts its successes by the quality of its members and the fruit of their efforts. In line with my statements above, you could call LaVeyan Satanism more of a purely "speculative" religion, with really just a philosophy. Or you could say that it is one which observes the world first and then makes a decision based on that data.

In summary, I say this; think carefully about what you believe. Take it apart, piece by piece, see if it fits you, if you can very accurately say that you are a tride-and-true part of what you have been raised to belong to. It can only help.


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 22, 2013)

woot, were not alone


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 5, 2013)

I am a devout beiliever in the 9 Divines,


Blessings of Akastosh upon ye.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 5, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> I am a devout beiliever in the 9 Divines,
> 
> 
> Blessings of Akastosh upon ye.


NO! WHY DID U BUMP THIS THREAD?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> NO! WHY DID U BUMP THIS THREAD?


Because the power of Christ compelled him


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought this was a bump to discuss the impending appointment of the new pope.

GBAtemp, I overestimated you.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Because the power of Akatosh compelled him


 
Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

PyroSpark said:


> In between Agnostic and Athiest but leaning more towards Athiest.


 
same, but im from a Muslim family.


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm non religious. 

And I don't shit all over other religions either.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> I thought this was a bump to discuss the impending appointment of the new pope.
> 
> GBAtemp, I overestimated you.


You expected too much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm Roman Catholic.

Of course I do realize that a lot of the Catholic dogmas are outdated and require an _"update"_ which is why I try to be a _"reasonable believer"_.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 5, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I'm non religious.
> 
> And I don't shit all over other religions either.


And there we have the difference between Atheist and Anti-Theist.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 6, 2013)

You know that horrible feeling when someone else believes in shit that's not true :/.Your like,why.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)

maniax300 said:


> You know that horrible feeling when someone else believes in shit that's not true :/.Your like,why.


 
You know that horrible feeling when someone else tries to troll for no reason  :/.Your like,why.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 6, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> NO! WHY DID U BUMP THIS THREAD?


Some men just want to watch the world burn.


Flame said:


> You know that horrible feeling when someone else tries to troll for no reason  :/.Your like,why.


(See my response to the first quote)


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm Temptholic


----------



## totalnoob617 (Mar 6, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Interesting how you attempted to start something by baiting atheists, kind of makes it look like you're the one who has nothing better to do. You're saying that atheists are going to judge people in this thread based on their beliefs, but you've already prejudged atheists based on their beliefs. The tone of your post seems purposely provocative like you're intentionally trying to start a flame war. Just an observation...
> 
> I'm not an atheist, though I am agnostic. I was born into a Roman Catholic family, christened a few months later and confirmed in my early teens. Since then, I've developed a fairly sceptical point of view about everything, especially after reading the bible a few times. Judging people based on their beliefs is very wrong in my book, because _nobody_ knows who is right and who is wrong.


yeah  i think its kinda hypocritical  as atheism is a religion unto itself


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, in the same way as 'not collecting stamps' is a hobby and 'off' is a TV channel.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 6, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> yeah i think its kinda hypocritical as atheism is a religion unto itself


 
Actually, it's kind of inherently _not_ a religion. Hence the "a" in "atheism."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Actually, it's kind of inherently _not_ a religion. Hence the "a" in "atheism."


Except that by being an atheist, you're actively believing something about the supernatural state of things, that there is none (or no God at least), when you have no more way of knowing than a muslim or Christian would know that there IS a god (theirs). Sounds religious to me. The only truly nonreligious belief, imo, is that of the agnostic, who neither denies nor affirms the existence of God.

I think the word "atheist" is poorly chosen, considering what it means. the 'A' in "atheist" would imply "non-theist"... Strictly by that breakdown, you can not be a theist, and still believe god exists.


----------



## EzekielRage (Mar 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Except that by being an atheist, you're actively believing something about the supernatural state of things, that there is none (or no God at least), when you have no more way of knowing than a muslim or Christian would know that there IS a god (theirs). Sounds religious to me. The only truly nonreligious belief, imo, is that of the agnostic, who neither denies nor affirms the existence of God.
> 
> I think the word "atheist" is poorly chosen, considering what it means. the 'A' in "atheist" would imply "non-theist"... Strictly by that breakdown, you can not be a theist, and still believe god exists.


 
that is compeltely wrong. atheist means "does not believe" agnostic means "does not know" so EVERYONE os an agnsotic because nobody knows. we atheists (yes, i am one myself) simply dont believe in supernatural stuff. end of story. like you don't believe in the leprachaun or the unicorn. during history, there were 2300 known gods to man. you are atheist to 2299 of them, we just went one god further.

we dont believe in god, we dont believe in spirtitual or supernatural stuff. and most of us just dont care. i do care however because i reccon it is a sad sign of society if people are good people because the ythink they will get a reward for being good or get punished for being bad. what twisted morale logic is that? i am a good guy because i am a good guy. i dont get anything fro being a good guy. but i still am a good guy. because thats the right thing to do.

people need to get atheism straight ebfore they trash it, which is riddiculous in itself. you think whatever you want, but don't tell me atheism is a religion or that its a belief in itself because that is not true...


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 6, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> that is compeltely wrong. atheist means "does not believe" agnostic means "does not know" so EVERYONE os an agnsotic because nobody knows. we atheists (yes, i am one myself) simply dont believe in supernatural stuff. end of story. like you don't believe in the leprachaun or the unicorn. during history, there were 2300 known gods to man. you are atheist to 2299 of them, we just went one god further.


No, an agnostic believes that nothing is known (or can be known).  Since religions are based on what is "known" about their chosen deities, they cannot be agnostic by definition.  For example, Christians believe that things written in the bible are the truth, such as Jesus was the son of God.  They _know_ it because of their belief, whereas an agnostic _knows_ that it may not be true.  They _know_ there is only one God, whereas an agnostic _knows_ there could be no gods, one god or many gods.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 6, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Except that by being an atheist, you're actively believing something about the supernatural state of things, that there is none (or no God at least), when you have no more way of knowing than a muslim or Christian would know that there IS a god (theirs). Sounds religious to me. The only truly nonreligious belief, imo, is that of the agnostic, who neither denies nor affirms the existence of God.


 
Eh, I'm going to have to disagree. Religion isn't just a set of beliefs on supernatural explanations for the state of the world - it's a series of beliefs *in* supernatural explanations for the state of the world. Atheists lack such a belief entirely. The distinction is subtle, sure, but it makes a world of difference.

Not to mention, a key part of religion is an adherence to certain rituals and a belief in an absolute, divinely-mandated set of morals - Atheism lacks both of these key qualities inherently.

Some atheists can be extremely dogmatic about their beliefs, sure, but that's neither here nor there.



xwatchmanx said:


> I think the word "atheist" is poorly chosen, considering what it means. the 'A' in "atheist" would imply "non-theist"... Strictly by that breakdown, you can not be a theist, and still believe god exists.


 
Actually, that's just deism. Though I will agree, the distinction can be quite murky. Religious belief isn't necessarily binary (Do you believe or not?); it's more along the lines of a spectrum, with an infinite range of possibilities.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 6, 2013)

Atheist, but don't care whatever religion you are, as long as you aren't fucking *shoving it down my throat. *That's where I start getting mad at religion, but I'm not the only one... Right guys?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in a place somewhere in the mist of, Apatheism, Atheism and Agnosticism. I personally don't believe in a deity although it is impossible to disprove "God" but I don't see the question of whether one exists as useful. If the deity/deities wanted people to believe in him/her/them/whatever then surely it wouldn't be left up to interpretation so either it doesn't matter or nothing exists. Either way there's no point caring.

I normally just say I'm an atheist though, since I can never be bothered explaining what Apatheism is.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 6, 2013)

Interesting videos:






Tide goes in, tide goes out. You can't explain that.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 6, 2013)

TheDreamLord said:


> Atheist, but don't care whatever religion you are, as long as you aren't fucking *shoving it down my throat. *That's where I start getting mad at religion, but I'm not the only one... Right guys?


Totally true. Even those of us who have a religion hate having others shove their religion down our throat. It seems obvious but some people just don't grasp the obvious very well.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm an atheist, and also an anti-theist.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 6, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Interesting videos:



I like Neil deGrasse Tyson and agree with the main point of what he's saying in this video, but he seems to be implying before the end that atheism and agnosticism are mutually exclusive, when in fact they're never mutually exclusive; one makes a belief claim and one makes a knowledge claim. His only qualm seems to be what he is/isn't actively saying/doing. To take his example, just because he's not actively promoting a non-golfer view doesn't mean he's not a non-golfer. If a "pastafarianist" is someone who believes in the flying spaghetti monster and an "apastafarianist" is someone who lacks the belief in the flying spaghetti monster, then I'm an "apastafarianist" regardless of my apathy and the fact that I don't say or do anything in regards to my "apastafarianism." If Neil deGrasse Tyson's answer to the question "Do you accept the claim that god(s) exist?" is anything other than "Yes, I accept the claim that one or more gods exist," then he's an atheist by definition.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 6, 2013)

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Secular_religions

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## falconcrest (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a Christian(Baptist),although I am not the pushy type that tells everyone to believe in the same thing that I do.If someone wants to believe in Jesus Christ fine,if not that is their own business.After all it is not my place to judge others.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 6, 2013)

my religion is gbatemp all hail the holly Costello


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 6, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> people need to get atheism straight ebfore they trash it, which is riddiculous in itself. you think whatever you want, but don't tell me atheism is a religion or that its a belief in itself because that is not true...


I can see what you're getting at in your post, except for this part I've quoted here. When did I trash atheism? Please quote the part where I did in my post.



Gahars said:


> Eh, I'm going to have to disagree. Religion isn't just a set of beliefs on supernatural explanations for the state of the world - it's a series of beliefs *in* supernatural explanations for the state of the world. Atheists lack such a belief entirely. The distinction is subtle, sure, but it makes a world of difference.
> 
> Not to mention, a key part of religion is an adherence to certain rituals and a belief in an absolute, divinely-mandated set of morals - Atheism lacks both of these key qualities inherently.
> 
> ...


Indeed, you're right. Sorry, I got deism and agnosticism mixed up for a moment there.

Anyway, fair enough. I think your point here makes the most sense.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2013)

Haruhi-ism = best religion


----------



## EzekielRage (Mar 7, 2013)

i didn't mean you personally. it is a general experience. also, im out of this discussion. simply because "insert TDK Alfred about joker quote here".

It is amazing to me (in general, nobody particular) that people try to tell me they know my own ideals better than i do. how riddiculous is that? furthermore, religious people all belief that all religions except their own is manmade. people of other beliefs think that your religion is manmade as well. so what makes you think you have more knowledge than they do? how can you be so goddamn sure (yes, i went there) that you are right about this?

as said, i am out of here. usually i don't comment on threads like this at all because it always ends the same way: insane people bashing the few sane ones. it is like nazi germany all over again, only this time atheists are the abd guys, not the jews. and no, cotnrary to popular belief, hitler was NOT an atheist. once again, get your facts right.

spike (that would be me) out.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 7, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> i didn't mean you personally. it is a general experience. also, im out of this discussion. simply because "insert TDK Alfred about joker quote here".
> 
> It is amazing to me (in general, nobody particular) that people try to tell me they know my own ideals better than i do. how riddiculous is that? furthermore, religious people all belief that all religions except their own is manmade. people of other beliefs think that your religion is manmade as well. so what makes you think you have more knowledge than they do? how can you be so goddamn sure (yes, i went there) that you are right about this?
> 
> ...


Soooooooo you get irritated that people try to tell you they know about your beliefs better than you do, then proceed to make an extremely generalizing statement about all other religions ("religious people all belief that all religions except their own is manmade")?


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 7, 2013)

im atheist and i don't care wat u belie43.


----------



## Requios (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe that there is a central consciousness in the universe, and that central consciousness created law by which the universe was created. Can't really say that I believe in a particular religion, but I do believe in certain aspects to each religion. I certainly don't believe that the earth is only a few thousand years young.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe in peace, fo' sho.


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw this image and this thread was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 26, 2013)

gbatempist FTW!


----------

